
Introducing River5 - sinak
http://scripting.com/liveblog/users/davewiner/2016/02/09/0995.html
======
davewiner
BTW, for people having trouble getting through to my blog (sorry if you are)
here's a link to the GitHub repo.

[https://github.com/scripting/river5](https://github.com/scripting/river5)

Dave

------
reflexing
Offtopic: wow, I can't see anything on the linked website without enabling
JavaScript.

What a wonderful days to live.

~~~
Isofarro
I've been watching the Google SERPS view of his website tank since he switched
to his JavaScript stack a few months ago.

It's a eye-watering example of what happens switching from a static website to
a client-side generated one. There's basically nothing on the first page of a
site:scripting.com search anymore.

Even the Google Sitelinks view lists the RSS feed as the most important page
after the homepage.

~~~
davewiner
Maybe your google is broken, but on mine, I get plenty of hits. If you do a
view source on the page you'll see why it works, there's a static copy of the
full text just for google to index. Try this search:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ascripting.com+river5&...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ascripting.com+river5&oq=site%3Ascripting.com+river5)

I get all the hits in the first page. This is something that was just posted
recently so you can see they're still indexing the site regularly.

Now the page rank might be hurt by the fact that Scripting News is http and
they say that they're downgrading http sites. That's fine with me. The web is
not owned by them, as far as I'm concerned. YMMV.

~~~
Isofarro
Try it with just site:scripting.com

Is mirror.scripting.com really the most important page on scripting.com (and
it's currently unavailable). That's what's turning up as the top result, more
important than the scripting.com homepage.

------
derefr
Reminds me: is there any simple not-dead service for filtering posts out of
RSS feeds, collating related input feed items together into single output feed
items, etc.? I used to use FeedRinse for the former case, and Yahoo Pipes for
the latter, but now both are dead.

~~~
toni
I think Yahoo's YQL[1] can do that.

A query like:

    
    
        SELECT title, link, pubDate FROM rss 
        WHERE url IN (
        'http://feed1', 
        'http://feed2',
        'http://feed3'
        ) | SORT(field="pubDate", descending="true");
    

should do the job.

[1]
[https://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console/](https://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console/)

